# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Allen, Amy, Bart, Frank, Joe, Perry, Randy, Steve, Ty, and all of you outdoorsmen who participate in the forum or not, have a Very Merry Christmas and a great New Year!!!! Thank you to all who have given me some great hunting and fishing advise for UTAH over the years.

Art


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Art! And the same to you my friend. This world could use a few more just like you! Have a wonderful and safe holiday season!


----------

